# DEACTIVATED



## amazonflexguy (Nov 19, 2016)

After a 9 month flex run I've been DEACTIVATED. Any help would be appreciated.

Or info on process and timing to get back on if possibly

9 months 10 blocks a week. I got hit hard a few weeks ago with pirates or something. I had a bunch of expectation letters in two weeks. After going months without any. I got my count back to zero and no issues here as of now.

Then I started getting these letters saying it was unprofessional to mark packages as attempted when you don't attempt. I alwAys attempt! Always! So I narrowed it down to access problem. They expect you to call the customer when you have a access problem. So I call the customer when ever I have a access problem now. But still 3 letters in a week saying the same thing.

Assuming that I know what I'm doing after 9 months.
I can assure you I always go above and beyond to attempt delivery! Often times waiting for long periods of time to tail gate a car into a complex, or getting out of the car and walking around the complex to find open walk in gates etc...
Could be a glitch?
Access problem not logging or system not accepting a call to customer as attempt? If they dont answer and I can't get in I mark access problem and move on

But now to the deactivation letter! It says I didn't follow customers note on more then one occasion.
There Was a note on a mobile home account that told me if not home leave at leasing office. So I didn't follow directions because I left it at the door. It was a nice park and I felt it was safe but I guess that's not what the customer wanted.
Before that I had a apt. Note telling me to leave package at door but I'm my opinion it was not safe so I didn't leave package.

Any help appreciated
I really count of work from flex and this could be all bad for me? Or is this a time out? Will they let me back in?

This may seem like a lot and some may think i deserve to be fired but keep in mind I deliver 400 to 500 packages a week...no b.s. this is my average delivery count so the issues discussed can happen when delivering this amount of packages
Thank you in advance


----------



## Marco55 (Dec 13, 2016)

amazonflexguy said:


> After a 9 month flex run I've been DEACTIVATED. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Or info on process and timing to get back on if possibly
> 
> ...


Hi , sorry to hear that, is deactivation said temporary? Did u appeal? I think they start firing the vets! Bet there is non of what they claim is true ,all lias so they can fire people !


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Wait 30 days and ask for reinstatement.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

i'm sorry to hear, people have been reinstate after getting deactivated, but from what I hear, it's a lengthy process before they let you back in if at all.

i'd say your biggest mistake was not calling Amazon support in the instances you listed above; you should have known you were on thin ice when you consistently kept getting the same email. even though Amazon support is useless in my eyes, I *always *call them before I mark something undeliverable or leave it somewhere other than where the notes asked me to just so they can document it and that prevents the emails.


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

Unfortunately, as Soupergloo stated above, it is important to call Amazon when you can't deliver a package. Not sure they will reactivate you but definitely doesn't hurt to send an email and plead your case.


----------



## Marco55 (Dec 13, 2016)

Basmati said:


> Unfortunately, as Soupergloo stated above, it is important to call Amazon when you can't deliver a package. Not sure they will reactivate you but definitely doesn't hurt to send an email and plead your case.


That's ridiculous call customer everytime they are not there! BS


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

Marco55 said:


> That's is ridiculous call customer everytime they are not there! BS


i'd rather spend a few minutes a day calling support/the customer than end up getting deactivated for not


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

amazonflexguy said:


> I really count of work from flex


This statement right here is what we should all try to avoid.


----------



## RickCMC (Feb 4, 2017)

Shangsta said:


> This statement right here is what we should all try to avoid.


I think it depends on the situation. I count on work from Flex at the moment because it's all I have until I find a better job. I got laid off a little while ago and so Flex is what I'm doing while I job search.


----------



## Marco55 (Dec 13, 2016)

RickCMC said:


> I think it depends on the situation. I count on work from Flex at the moment because it's all I have until I find a better job. I got laid off a little while ago and so Flex is what I'm doing while I job search.





RickCMC said:


> I think it depends on the situation. I count on work from Flex at the moment because it's all I have until I find a better job. I got laid off a little while ago and so Flex is what I'm doing while I job search.


those people are deactivating drivers out of the blue!


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

I got deactivated a while back for deliveries not received. It was back when 3 would get you deactivated. I emailed a list of reasons why I shouldn't be deactivated, including my ratings besides 3 not received over a 3 month period, because I was in good standing except for those. They reversed their decision 2 days and on day 3 I was back doing flex. Keep it to the point and explain why you are an asset to them. I'm hearing of more people getting deactivated for not following customer instructions. That seems to be the biggest issue right now that they are dropping people for. I'm being super careful to check for any customer instructions. Good luck


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

amazonflexguy said:


> Assuming that I know what I'm doing after 9 months.


I'm not intending to be mean, but ... this is not the impression I got from your post. What you describe are rookie mistakes.

You don't need to be a superhero undertaking amazing feats to deliver packages -- try to deliver it, if you can't access the place, call the customer, when they don't answer, drive the damn box back to the warehouse at the end of your shift. That's all Amazon expects of you.

Good luck, I hope you get a second chance.


----------



## Marco55 (Dec 13, 2016)

jester121 said:


> I'm not intending to be mean, but ... this is not the impression I got from your post. What you describe are rookie mistakes.
> 
> You don't need to be a superhero undertaking amazing feats to deliver packages -- try to deliver it, if you can't access the place, call the customer, when they don't answer, drive the damn box back to the warehouse at the end of your shift. That's all Amazon expects of you.
> 
> Good luck, I hope you get a second chance.


Good morning Jester 121 , Amazon want you to call support too if you can not deliver ! Customer+support !
Everybody should call support ! Tell you hear busy line signal! Let's get em tired !Let have those idiots change this policy !


----------



## Ryan Do (Apr 17, 2017)

Sorry to hear that bro. Hope you will be back soon. Keep us posted.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

RickCMC said:


> I think it depends on the situation. I count on work from Flex at the moment because it's all I have until I find a better job. I got laid off a little while ago and so Flex is what I'm doing while I job search.


My point is you have a plan. This is a stop gap for you as it should be


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

amazonflexguy said:


> But now to the deactivation letter! It says I didn't follow customers note on more then one occasion.


That seems to be the famous one lately.

Have you sent the Appeal ? What did it say ? I would take a few days b4 sending it.



soupergloo said:


> i'm sorry to hear, people have been reinstate after getting deactivated, *but from what I hear, it's a lengthy process* before they let you back in if at all.


And just exactly what is the Lengthy Process ?


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Marco55 said:


> Good morning Jester 121 , Amazon want you to call support too if you can not deliver ! Customer+support !
> Everybody should call support ! Tell you hear busy line signal! Let's get em tired !Let have those idiots change this policy !


So how long has it been since you actually drove for Flex? Clearly it's been a year or more, *if ever*, because you don't seem to know how calls to support work.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

I don't call when I can't leave it in a safe location. Pretty sure that's not a requirement. Amazon depends on us to use our own judgement about the safety of a delivery. They would rather try again than have it get stolen. I call when I can't find a location and sometimes it's helpful. I've stayed on the phone while driving getting turn by turn directions in new construction. Also, calling support too often can be a strike against you from what I read on another thread here. Which makes sense.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Tip ^^^.... If it's a new track , I 've gone to google maps and it gets me there.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Related tip -- on Android, if you long-press on the screen where an address is displayed, it will blink, that means it's copied to the clipboard. Then you can Paste the full address into Google Maps or Waze without any typing.

I use this for navigating to my first stop if it's far away, since Amazon's app sucks at traffic routing (and routing in general).

Dunno how/if it works on iPhones.


----------

